# Train Set Reviews?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone know a site that does train set reviews? I just want to read about opinions from the pros when it comes to train sets. I've only bought 2 so far and they are the Life-Like Golden Thunder (@ Fry's Electronics in Anaheim, CA for $60 bucks) and I currently have the Bachmann McKenley Explorer set on Lay Away at Ultimate Hobbies (Orange, CA). 

I heard that the athearn or Atlas sets are good value, but I don't want to spend $130+ just to find out for myself.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Not a fan of the train "sets" you are paying for the EZ-track and a cheap powerpack with each one. Personally you'll get better quality buying individual pieces of rolling stock/locomotives.

Athearn Genesis and Atlas Silver/Gold are very nice. As are Proto1000, Proto2000 (high end Life-like), Bachmann Spectrum, & Kato

Lower end stuff is Bachmann, Life-like, Atlas Trainman.

Any reason you're buying sets?


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Not a fan of the train "sets" you are paying for the EZ-track and a cheap powerpack with each one. Personally you'll get better quality buying individual pieces of rolling stock/locomotives.
> 
> Athearn Genesis and Atlas Silver/Gold are very nice. As are Proto1000, Proto2000 (high end Life-like), Bachmann Spectrum, & Kato
> 
> ...


Well, buying them like that will cost me a lot more money than my monthly hobby budget allows.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Buying cheaper engines that just break down sooner will cost you more.

Look for deals - they can be had out there. Just about every website has a clearance or bargain barn.

Buying quality pays. You can pick up a NICE DC Proto2000 engine for around $50 at trainworldonline.com

I also buy from Walthers.com quite a bit.


----------



## Tino (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone here know if the bachmann noreaster set with the HHP8 is good. I also want to know if the acela set with the dcc is any good. Anybody with these sets please chime in. I just purchased the noreaster set and i am looking to purchase the acela set. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The new Bachmann stuff is much better. All wheel drive, DCC equipped and even has sound now! athearn has good stuff for good prices. There R-T-R series and even the old Blue Box kits are great! I would get either a Atlas Trainman trainset or a Bachmann set. Atlas TrainMan is a cheaper line up and just as good as other Atlas engines. I have one in N scale.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Scott really does bring up a good point. It is cheaper to piece meal and shop around for sales, in the long run. 
The problem with mixing multiple sets, your will end up all different types of tracks. 
Back to your question. Atlas sets are the best money wise. All Atlas engines use the same motor, which are top notch. The sets come with TrainMan shells which is the basic in detail. Silver series are nicer and the Master or Gold are full detail. The detail levels is what separates Atlas engines with prices. 
If you go with Bachmann stay with the Spectrum Series. 
As for Athearn, you are buying a blue box engine, I'm not to sure if the cars are the same in detail as there ready to roll series though. At the same price as Atlas, I think Atlas gives a better deal. 

imho


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello La Habra. 

I started with a Bachmann Pacific Flyer set that my wife gave me for my birthday last year, two weeks before Christmas. I told her she had made a huge mistake..."This will spiral out of control."

I am recently retired and was looking for somewhere to fit in.

Trains it is.

Seven months later, I have a huge apartment floor layout with 100 cars and engines. I buy and sell on eBay and I glue dinosaurs to HO trains.

I was a technician for 40 years. While I can still use my eyes and hands, I plan to build 1,000 trains.

I have learned a lot, too much by trial and error. If I had found this forum first, I would not have bought the Bachmann gear. I have sold almost all of that track on eBay and I am slowly building one complete layout with good track (many brands qualify). 

I do have 75' of Bachmann steel track in use. I kept the cheap stuff because I am on the floor with the cat hair and dust bunnies.

I found a local club that has a big layout in a mall space. I take my good gear there.

Go slow, read and ask questions, check your prices at three sources before buying.

Hobbylinc and ModelTrainStuff are great places to see how much the market will draw.

There is only one rule, "It is your train!" Make the people YOU wish be happy...happy.

The little steamer from my first Bachmann set, the gift from Sheryl, will remain in my pocket or rucksack until I die.

Richard


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

For some reason, many of Life-Like's current train sets still look like they are stuck in the 1970s or 1980s. Here's an example:








I actually got this set in 2010, and it's actually not bad for a lower-end product. It does have that "vintage" feel to it, as most of the low-end Life-Like locomotives and rolling stock haven't been updated since the 1970s! (They still even use horn-hook couplers!  ) Replace the Power-Loc track with your average steel Code-100 track, and you've got a train set Life-Life could have offered back in the 1980s, or even something Tyco or Bachmann could also have. At least unlike other figure-8 train sets, this one uses a 90-degree cross track, which I did find somewhat convenient for keeping the whole set at one level, allowing for more use of accessories. It does also come with their stock pen, operating railroad crossing and Snap-Loc train station building kit, along with the usual autos, figures, trees, signs and utility poles Life-Like tends to offer in many of their sets since the early 1990s. In fact, here's a few photos from 2010 with my layout initially set up using the Freight Runner train set (this was before I migrated to Atlas True-Track):

















I also set it up with some additional track, buildings and accessories.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

At least they changed the road number fron 3500 to 3560! 

I buy those types os sets to refurb and sell at the local flea market. They are good for younger kids just getting into the hobby, as if they destroy it, not much money was wasted. But, if they take care of it, they will then appreciate the higher quality and more expensive pieces.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> At least they changed the road number fron 3500 to 3560!


3560 is for the hi-nose version. The Lo-nose version is still 3500.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

jjb727-

I was in your shoes about a year ago. I didnt have any locos or rolling stock or track. I wanted to get into this hobby and i thought buying a train set would be the fastest way to running trains and enjoying it.

I was set on buying a train set, they have lots on the market, honestly lots are junk in my opinion. There is some train sets that are decent in my eyeshwell:

I kept on researching on this forum, reading, reading, and more reading. After listening to what alot of the members had to say on this forum, i soon realized i would be making a mistake. Yes to piece together a set, and buy things individually will cost you more, but there is many good factors to this.

You cannot find a set that has everything you like or want. You always have to settle for something you dont want, just to get a train set. 

You say you only want to spend less then 130, well not to sound negative, but this hobby isnt cheap just like any other hobby, you have to pay to play right:thumbsup:

What is your goal, what are you trying to do with a layout? Are you simply just trying to get a simple oval type setup and running a train in circles over and over? Do you see yourself wanting to do more then just running in a circle or a figure 8?? 

This hobby is very addictive and fun, so i would suggest take a step back and think about what you are really trying to accomplish?

You say your tight on funds, well to be honest we all are, you can simply save up for a few months if its what it takes to buy what you actually want instead of settling for something less just to get running.

These guys are right, there is great deals out there, you can even find nice used equipment.

I honestly suggest to take your time, model railroading isnt something one can accomplish in a weekend, it takes years, a layout is never ever finished, ask anyone of these guys on this forum, and they will say the same thing.

Find a rr you want to model, say cn or southern pacific for example, and start looking for locos with these road names. Progress this way, buying rolling stock from time to time. You do not have to buy everything all at once.

I personally think flextrack is the way to go, but others will differ.

Lots of research should be done before you settle on a train set...
There is lots of train shows out there, lots of good deals can be had from these shows.

No pun intended to anyone, but to me a train set is something you buy a kid.

Just take your time, and think about what you really want out of your layout.
Dont settle on a train set just to have to buy more stuff.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

The more common low-end train sets like Bachmann's Santa Fe Flyer, Life-Like's Rail Charger, Walthers' "Ready-for-Fun" Trainline set series or Athearn's discontinued sets are just that: low-end. All they consist of are the engine, a few freight cars (usually two to four) and caboose, a circle of 45x36 oval of track, and the controls. If you really want to get the most out of purchasing a train set to start a model railroad layout, I would recommend one that maybe has a bit more variety in freight cars, some accessories and (possibly) a bigger oval or alternate track plan. Some of Bachmann's sets like the Golden Spike, Chattanooga, Iron King and Cargo King come with their classic Plasticville train station building kit, signal bridge, utility poles, signs and figures (Golden Spike even has a siding!) Life-Like's current train sets also offer some interesting accessories: usually signs and utility poles and figures, plastic autos and trees, some kind of building kit (typically either the usual old trackside shanties, the Snap-Loc train station or their newer commuter station kit), and often at least one operating accessory (usually either the log dump or railroad crossing.) Life-Like's Freight Runner, Trans-American Express and Freightline U.S.A. are all good ways to start off a model railroad:








(It's an older photo, but this set is still available for purchase!) This one is sort of akin to some of Tyco's older "top of the line" train sets offering several "action" accessories and switch tracks.

Then there are some of those "double train" sets, like the Super City Elevated Rails:









Those are more appropriate for someone who wants to take up the hobby of model railroading.
Life-Like has also offered train sets that even come with elaborate landscaping material, such as their Mountain Run, Double Train Express and the City Express (the latter is basically like a super-deluxe version of "Super City Elevated Rails.")

















Now if only they'd switch to knuckle-couplers on their train sets...


I would also recommend if you are purchasing a train set, you should also look into also purchasing a track expansion set of some sort to go with it. Bachmann has a couple E-Z Track expander sets, one of them even for setting up an over/under figure-8, and Life-Like also has a couple similar Power-Loc track expander sets as well (the most common one being the one that comes with switches to make a double oval.)
With that said, the over/under figure-8 was an obvious novelty of some sort when it came to train sets. I don't know any current train sets that do so, but many did in the past. (The only figure-8 train set I know Life-Like currently offers is the Freight Runner, but that one uses a 90-degree cross track section for a change!)


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I say stick to newer Bachmann sets! My first train set was by Bachmann. had a Life Like train set added. The Bachmann is still just like new, the L-L stuff ended up being tossed and half of it given away. Bachmann is gonna be better. The track, all-wheel drive diesels, and knuckle couplers!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

wiley2012 said:


> 3560 is for the hi-nose version. The Lo-nose version is still 3500.


ah ok thanks


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> jjb727-
> 
> I was in your shoes about a year ago. I didnt have any locos or rolling stock or track. I wanted to get into this hobby and i thought buying a train set would be the fastest way to running trains and enjoying it.
> 
> ...



thank you for your input! I just want to do a very freelanced layout to where I dont really have to follow a set rules of having to be "protoypical" or realistic. My layout will be comical and fantasy like. I got the Golden Thunder because I was looking a train set that had a high hood diesel, I just like those a lot. As for power-loc track, its not that bad and I prefer it over ez track since with EZ track, its in a pain in the butt to replace the couplers if they break or get bent somehow.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

jjb727 said:


> As for power-loc track, its not that bad and I prefer it over ez track since with EZ track, its in a pain in the butt to replace the couplers if they break or get bent somehow.


I do agree with you about Power-Loc being a bit better than E-Z Track. Of course nowadays, I use Atlas True-Track, and the connectors on that aren't much of a hassle, and if a rail joiner is damaged, it can easily be replaced, unlike on E-Z track. Plus the roadbed can be removed if desired (this can be handy if you're using trestles or some kind of accessory that requires a section of track.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Sounds like you know what you want to do...here is my suggestion, buy a locomotive with a can motor instead of the little pancake type motor. Or, buy an older Athearn Blue Box with the fly wheels. You can still get Athearn High Hood diesels.

Those little pancake motors tend to release thier "magic smoke".

Stick with the track that works best for you, or go with what Wiley2012 suggested.


----------

